# Nintendo Switch firmware 15.0 released, patches a kernel bug



## ciaomao (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## jnl1 (Oct 11, 2022)

"patches a kernel bug"...nothing to be worried about for Switch V1 owners I assume??


----------



## regnad (Oct 11, 2022)

“Bad words for mainland China were updated”

They added new ways to say “@*!%# Mainland Chinese!”


----------



## Milenko (Oct 11, 2022)

jnl1 said:


> "patches a kernel bug"...nothing to be worried about for Switch V1 owners I assume??


V1 Switches are unpatchable


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 11, 2022)

"patches a kernel bug" is likely to give hope to the multitude who have a patched Switch and don't like the idea of installing a modchip, but the next thing you'll see is them complaining they _accidentally_ updated to 15.0.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 11, 2022)

jnl1 said:


> "patches a kernel bug"...nothing to be worried about for Switch V1 owners I assume??


Fusée Gelée is a bootrom bug and can't be patched via firmware update. Means, cfw can be used on these units forever. Assumed atmosphère will be updated.


----------



## Halbour (Oct 11, 2022)

Oof, full number but nothing too interesting....


----------



## Jayro (Oct 11, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> Fusée Gelée


That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


----------



## jesus96 (Oct 11, 2022)

So still no themes huh? BOOOORIIIING

I also don't know wth the controllers update do tbh


----------



## Milenko (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


Ok?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2022)

I wonder what that kernel bug can do. Atleast maybe User land?


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


Apparently it's french for 'Frozen Rocket' as a joke towards the name of Horizon OS. This is something I've just found out ahaha


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 11, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> "patches a kernel bug" is likely to give hope to the multitude who have a patched Switch and don't like the idea of installing a modchip, but the next thing you'll see is them complaining they _accidentally_ updated to 15.0.


Well they can hope in one hand and shit in the other, then we'll see which hand fills faster. Just because kernel bugs exist (HOS has several) doesn't mean you can exploit it. Like this kernel bug patched in 14.0.0, it is a mistake in the kernel's logic (I.e a bug), but it does absolutely nothing useful. Triggering it causes a minor graphical error. https://gist.githubusercontent.com/...202366c8934c88ef251f1e905967040/gistfile1.txt

Here's what Plutoo says about the new bug, it sounds like it could potentially lead to a use after free, but if that was the case I'm sure every single exploit dev in the scene would be shouting from the rooftops telling you not to update


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


The name, which means frozen rocket, actually makes sense, in the context of Atmosphere CFW.  The rocket never has a chance of reaching the higher layers of atmosphere, like the exosphere.  It choked right at the start of it's journey, hence it's frozen.  The way I see it, anyway.


----------



## masagrator (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I wonder what that kernel bug can do. Atleast maybe User land?



There was also patched Bluetooth joycons exploit that helps defeating ASLR, but we had also other exploits that can do the same. It doesn't expand possible exploit chain. It just gives more FWs available to this kind of exploit.


----------



## Halbour (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


Fyuusi jelli???? lol

nice new pfp btw!


----------



## Jayro (Oct 11, 2022)

Halbour said:


> nice new pfp btw!


Thank you!


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 11, 2022)

If my Mariko switch still has firmware 14.1.2 flashed on it and I don't flash 15.0.0, would there be a THEORETICAL chance, no matter how small or tiny, of installing homebrew? If not full homebrew, at least partial?


----------



## LibreNyaa (Oct 11, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> If my Mariko switch still has firmware 14.1.2 flashed on it and I don't flash 15.0.0, would there be a THEORETICAL chance, no matter how small or tiny, of installing homebrew? If not full homebrew, at least partial?


No way to really tell, always a theoretical chance, and that chance increases for every version you lag behind. I wouldn't hold my breath on it though.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 11, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> If my Mariko switch still has firmware 14.1.2 flashed on it and I don't flash 15.0.0, would there be a THEORETICAL chance, no matter how small or tiny, of installing homebrew? If not full homebrew, at least partial?


I have a v1 "launch" Switch that's banned and only for homebrew/piracy use... But typically you'll wait for Atmosphere to be patched, upgrade it, and _then _install Nintendo's OFW update.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I have a v1 "launch" Switch that's banned and only for homebrew/piracy use... But typically you'll wait for Atmosphere to be patched, upgrade it, and _then _install Nintendo's OFW update.


I said "Mariko", that means it hasn't been homebrewed because it's patched.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I have a v1 "launch" Switch that's banned and only for homebrew/piracy use... But typically you'll wait for Atmosphere to be patched, upgrade it, and _then _install Nintendo's OFW update.


That's for fixing already hacked Switch consoles.  He wants to know if his un-hacked and patched console could possibly benefit from that kernel bug.
My advice... Wait a bit before updating. At least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 11, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> If my Mariko switch still has firmware 14.1.2 flashed on it and I don't flash 15.0.0, would there be a THEORETICAL chance, no matter how small or tiny, of installing homebrew? If not full homebrew, at least partial?


There's always a theoretical chance, but that doesn't mean it's realistic. Sure I could walk in to a casino to repeatedly bet on red 100 times in a game of roulette and win every time, it won't happen though. You need vulnerabilities to hack things. Vulnerabilities are bugs but not all bugs are vulnerabilities (like how all thumbs are fingers but not all fingers are thumbs). Since people in the scene already knew about this bug someone, anyone, would likely already have came out and told people that it can be exploited. So far none of the big name homebrew devs have done that yet so in all likelihood this bug isn't going to help soft mod the console.

In general you should never update game consoles unless you absolutely need to if you want to hack it one day. It's unlikely a soft mod will ever come out so I wouldn't avoid updating if you use Switch Online, but if you don't use Switch Online and you aren't trying to play a game that needs a new firmware there is no reason to update, so why would you? All you're doing is minimizing the chance that one day your console will be hacked (even if that chance is minuscule to begin with).


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


I like the name. Dunno why. Sounds, besides all the english ja names, beautiful for me xD


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 11, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> There's always a theoretical chance, but that doesn't mean it's realistic. Sure I could walk in to a casino to repeatedly bet on red 100 times in a game of roulette and win every time, it won't happen though. You need vulnerabilities to hack things. Vulnerabilities are bugs but not all bugs are vulnerabilities (like how all thumbs are fingers but not all fingers are thumbs). Since people in the scene already knew about this bug someone, anyone, would likely already have came out and told people that it can be exploited. So far none of the big name homebrew devs have done that yet so in all likelihood this bug isn't going to help soft mod the console.
> 
> In general you should never update game consoles unless you absolutely need to if you want to hack it one day. It's unlikely a soft mod will ever come out so I wouldn't avoid updating if you use Switch Online, but if you don't use Switch Online and you aren't trying to play a game that needs a new firmware there is no reason to update, so why would you? All you're doing is minimizing the chance that one day your console will be hacked (even if that chance is minuscule to begin with).


Yeah, knew a miracle wouldn't suddenly happen. Nintendo has managed to protect the Switch like Fort Knox so asking for a softmod is pointless...


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


call it *frozen rocket* in english then


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


Sorta like Louie Volton. It's spelled differently, I know.


----------



## erazin (Oct 11, 2022)

Is it possible to update sysnand to 15 and leave emunand on 14.1.2? I have an oled switch


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 11, 2022)

They fixed a kernel bug, fine, what I did not get yet is if that bug was already know by the hacking community or Nintendo figured out by their own means. Either way, most bugs are not exploitable, but there is always a slim chance, so I'll not update my lite for some weeks. I don't need this update anyway...




Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


Americans usually have a very low tolerance with foreign languages (not because they are the pure incarnated evil, but just because their way of speaking is the modern world's standard, so they don't have to mess with other languages as much as others do).

For me sounds pleasant. French in general sounds good for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2022)

Nintendo really has made the Switch the most boring system out there. Yet another major number jump and literally nothing of value was added.


----------



## Nightbane30 (Oct 11, 2022)

Good luck


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 11, 2022)

jnl1 said:


> "patches a kernel bug"...nothing to be worried about for Switch V1 owners I assume??


Sounds like a sliver of hope for patched units owner.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022



erazin said:


> Is it possible to update sysnand to 15 and leave emunand on 14.1.2? I have an oled switch


It was never an issue running newer firmware on sysnand


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 11, 2022)

Halbour said:


> Oof, full number but nothing too interesting....


Not in the least bit surprising...


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 11, 2022)

The last atmosphere update has been a long time ago, time to anticipate what the next release will bring. A atmosphere release is more exciting

PS: you don't need to update to 15


----------



## tabzer (Oct 11, 2022)

regnad said:


> “Bad words for mainland China were updated”



More political stability.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 11, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> If my Mariko switch still has firmware 14.1.2 flashed on it and I don't flash 15.0.0, would there be a THEORETICAL chance, no matter how small or tiny, of installing homebrew? If not full homebrew, at least partial?


Yes!: Using a Modchip!


erazin said:


> Is it possible to update sysnand to 15 and leave emunand on 14.1.2? I have an oled switch


 Yes both are separated systems. But ince you update the sysNAND Atmosphère will stop working until get update, also Hekate can stop working.


----------



## erazin (Oct 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Yes!: Using a Modchip!
> 
> Yes both are separated systems. But ince you update the sysNAND Atmosphère will stop working until get update, also Hekate can stop working.


Thanks for anwsering!


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 11, 2022)

well time to buy a mariko under 15.0.0 just updated my mmarikko doesn't matter though I'll just buy a new one ooff ebay pretty soon


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 11, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> The last atmosphere update has been a long time ago, time to anticipate what the next release will bring. A atmosphere release is more exciting


Usually an atmosphere update to support a new firmware will be pushed out asap and won't contain many changes beyond that firmware support, and whatever small fixes/changes were already done but weren't worth an updated release on their own. Not likely to get any big new features unless they were coincidentally planned for immediate release anyway.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2022)

masagrator said:


> There was also patched Bluetooth joycons exploit that helps defeating ASLR, but we had also other exploits that can do the same. It doesn't expand possible exploit chain. It just gives more FWs available to this kind of exploit.


That's true! Still must be a trust zone exploit (I think it was called?) to have full access


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Usually an atmosphere update to support a new firmware will be pushed out asap and won't contain many changes beyond that firmware support, and whatever small fixes/changes were already done but weren't worth an updated release on their own. Not likely to get any big new features unless they were coincidentally planned for immediate release anyway.


Maybe you haven't been around that much, there were usually goodies.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 11, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Maybe you haven't been around that much, there were usually goodies.


I've been around the whole time, tho to be fair, my memory's not that reliable


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Oct 11, 2022)

The war continues...


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I've been around the whole time, tho to be fair, my memory's not that reliable


We usually don't get any update until there is a new HOS. He kept the goodies. I think unforced release is less than a hand full.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Oct 11, 2022)

.........................................................................

I literally just zoned out then.


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 11, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo really has made the Switch the most boring system out there. Yet another major number jump and literally nothing of value was added.


Reminder that the switch is supposed to have hard drive support





Or how about fricken themes. Themes would be nice.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Reminder that the switch is supposed to have hard drive support
> 
> 
> View attachment 331435
> Or how about fricken themes. Themes would be nice.


Literally anything interesting would be nice. The Switch has continued to have the most boring updates and honestly be the most boring system. Nintendo really just made this innovation of merging handheld and home, then just stopped there.


----------



## Halbour (Oct 11, 2022)

regnad said:


> “Bad words for mainland China were updated”
> 
> They added new ways to say “@*!%# Mainland Chinese!”


They added Genshin Impact

jk i like this game

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022



Nothereed said:


> Or how about fricken themes. Themes would be nice.


"Playing a game: HOME Menu"


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2022)

Man these people whining about themes... Do you guys look at your background that long before deciding to play a game?


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Man these people whining about themes... Do you guys look at your background that long before deciding to play a game?



I only want a pure black theme as it would be very useful for the OLED models, the current black theme looks grayish and the OLED screens, for some reason, converts gray tones to grainy colored garbage.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Man these people whining about themes... Do you guys look at your background that long before deciding to play a game?


That's a point I don't understand either....

It's exactly the same as the Wii U with the title limit (maybe a stupid example, but whatever). The users are so obsessed with getting around this limit. That baffles me. Because that can be easily "fixed" by simply deleting titles. But seems to be too simple for some humans.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2022)

Dartz150 said:


> I only want a pure black theme as it would be very useful for the OLED models, the current black theme looks grayish and the OLED screens, for some reason, converts gray tones to grainy colored garbage.


But how long do you watch the background before booting a game? That's the whole spiel I don't understand. Why would Nintendo put down resources for something people use for 2-3 seconds?


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Man these people whining about themes


We only "whine" since it seemed pretty obivious that we were (or at least was planned until it got lost) going to get some additional themes given the "basic black" and "basic white" options. 3ds had  themes, even using the same naming convention. "Basic (color)" with basic being nothing special other than changing the color.


BaamAlex said:


> It's exactly the same as the Wii U with the title limit (maybe a stupid example, but whatever).


It's not the same. One is a intended limitation. The other is clearly a feature that was at somepoint meant to be expanded upon.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Man these people whining about themes... Do you guys look at your background that long before deciding to play a game?


well, you know you could say the same thing about desktop backgrounds on a pc, yet most people want something that fits their personality even if they see it like 5 percent of the time.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, you know you could say the same thing about desktop backgrounds on a pc, yet most people want something that fits their personality even if they see it like 5 percent of the time.


I think I see it less than that x3


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I think I see it less than that x3


well, I think the point is a little customization.  we live in a world where everything is customized, even if you don't want it to be.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, I think the point is a little customization.  we live in a world where everything is customized, even if you don't want it to be.


Except the Switch!
It's to stable for that!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Except the Switch!
> It's to stable for that!


well, you could say that ps5 doesn't have themes either, and the series x ones are like 10 of 'em or so.  and, don't get me started on the bullshit folder system.  I haven't found such an option with the series x, and the ones on the ps5 and the switch are a joke.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022

when correcting some grammar or typos warrants an update, we know we're in trouble.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> But how long do you watch the background before booting a game? That's the whole spiel I don't understand. Why would Nintendo put down resources for something people use for 2-3 seconds?


Because it gives people something to complain about


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

I think the point is offer something of value to give someone incentive to update.  not this rearranging crap or system stability shit.  I mean if they hold back for fear of exploits, then there's something really wrong with the company.  to care so much about a userbase, who aren't buying your games and factor at a fraction of 1%, as opposed to the 99% who are, is fucked up.  someone in upper management needs to be fired.  that's just not the way to conduct business.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 11, 2022)

We wait patiently for the new Atmosphere and then update our dear Nintendo Switch.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> "patches a kernel bug" is likely to give hope to the multitude who have a patched Switch and don't like the idea of installing a modchip, but the next thing you'll see is them complaining they _accidentally_ updated to 15.0.


Hey I'm still on a patched switch with 12.0


----------



## mrdude (Oct 11, 2022)

NeoGranzon said:


> We wait patiently for the new Atmosphere and then update our dear Nintendo Switch.


Don't bother updating until Atmosphere-NX, the sigpatches and lockpic_rcm is updated or you won't be able to play anything apart from homebrew.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

although I own around 200 games on the switch, that was mostly due to having not owned either other console, at least that wasn't exploited, and I wasn't about to update.  my main now is the ps5, and it's the same for some of my friends as well, like @Hayato213 and @Glyptofane .  the switch just seems to offer very little outside of exclusives.  however, it's a very stable console no pun intended.  the series x, while I love dev mode and retail apps (not having to exploit the system for homebrew), I have a lot of problems with sleep mode, black screens, no sound, etc, like Microsoft are a bunch of idiots.  the ps5, while it did have some issues on earlier firmware, seems to be pretty solid now.  I've also grown accustomed to trophies after not playing games for about 15 years, since they kinda show your progress through the game without you having to look it up (don't use guides).  the only thing the switch has is cloud saving, and while I think they'll have bc with the next system after the switch, there are no guarantees.  I like to have some sort of fingerprint, which is why I like trophies.  I don't want them for bragging rights, just to know that I've completed everything for the most part.  and, you already know about my issues with the series x.  I mean quick resume doesn't even work with every game, and the problems I've had are from the normal power off, are unacceptable for a company worth as much as they are.  I have no problems with the switch or the ps5.  that's my two cents.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022

and, mind you, having to shell out the same for a gimped switch version as opposed to a ps4 or even ps5 version, which in every case but the last of us has been the same price, is bull shit.  it makes no sense whatsoever.  I'm a legit user, and I must say I'm very disappointed in Nintendo, more so than the other two.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 11, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> The last atmosphere update has been a long time ago, time to anticipate what the next release will bring. A atmosphere release is more exciting
> 
> PS: you don't need to update to 15


I mean it's open source. You can just look at GitHub to see what they're working on before release. Nothing interesting it seems. https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/branches


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ooh so many updates already on the 15.0 branch. 11 commits so far while 14.0 branch had 41 commits. I honestly will probably wait for 15.1 since it's a pain to update multiple sd cards.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


I'd probably call any exploit I find something silly but not pretentious sounding like that, y'know? I'd have named it Banner Bomb Rush Blush or something, both as a funny Wii reference and Splatoon reference. Or maybe something relating to how it relies on the RCM, and being tethered to a PC? Or considering how you "inject" payloads, it could've had a drug/needle related name? Like maybe NotMedicine™? (reference to a running gag in many gmod vids)


----------



## smf (Oct 12, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> If my Mariko switch still has firmware 14.1.2 flashed on it and I don't flash 15.0.0, would there be a THEORETICAL chance, no matter how small or tiny, of installing homebrew? If not full homebrew, at least partial?


If this kernal bug would allow homebrew on mariko then you will hear about it pretty soon.

If you don't update for a while then you haven't lost anything really, so sure wait.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2022



Jayro said:


> That's got to be the dumbest set of words to ever call an exploit. If I'm even pronouncing it right, it sounds like an overpriced perfume.


Frozen Rocket.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 12, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> I mean it's open source. You can just look at GitHub to see what they're working on before release. Nothing interesting it seems. https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/branches


Do you know you can have private branches?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 12, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> I'd probably call any exploit I find something silly but not pretentious sounding like that, y'know? I'd have named it Banner Bomb Rush Blush or something, both as a funny Wii reference and Splatoon reference. Or maybe something relating to how it relies on the RCM, and being tethered to a PC? Or considering how you "inject" payloads, it could've had a drug/needle related name? Like maybe NotMedicine™? (reference to a running gag in many gmod vids)


(I do love me some Splatoon... )

But yeah, they shoulda just called it Frozen Rocket in plain English then.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 12, 2022)

Jayro said:


> (I do love me some Splatoon... )
> 
> But yeah, they shoulda just called it Frozen Rocket in plain English then.


It's meant to freeze the rocket that want to fly over Japan.

By the way anyone updated yet? Please do post some thanks to Nintendo for their wonderful work that brought joy to so many children and adult alike all around the world.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 12, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> It's meant to freeze the rocket that want to fly over Japan.
> 
> By the way anyone updated yet? Please do post some thanks to Nintendo for their wonderful work that brought joy to so many children and adult alike all around the world.


I thank them, but they could slip some actual content into some of the updates... Like features. Or sell us themes in the eShop for gold coins.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 12, 2022)

Hey Apple already on 16 so Nintendo need to catch up.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2022)

Jayro said:


> (I do love me some Splatoon... )
> 
> But yeah, they shoulda just called it Frozen Rocket in plain English then.


Did you know that not everybody in the world's first language is plain English?


----------



## Milenko (Oct 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Did you know that not everybody in the world's first language is plain English?


Well the dev team aren't even French but yeah


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2022)

Milenko said:


> Well the dev team aren't even French but yeah


Maybe so. I just reckon "everything should obviously be named in English so it sounds right to me" isn't a great attitude.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 12, 2022)

No worries, 16 will have a name that everyone is going to like, a market search is going to be performed and user feelings surveyed.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 12, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Don't bother updating until Atmosphere-NX, the sigpatches and lockpic_rcm is updated or you won't be able to play anything apart from homebrew.


@mrdude ,of course!!!


----------



## smf (Oct 12, 2022)

Jayro said:


> But yeah, they shoulda just called it Frozen Rocket in plain English then.


The only reason it's called fusée gelée is because the two words rhyme and the first word is like the word fuse.

The english translation is meaningless, does it offend you?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 12, 2022)

smf said:


> The only reason it's called fusée gelée is because the two words rhyme and the first word is like the word fuse.
> 
> The english translation is meaningless, does it offend you?


Nope, just annoying is all.


----------



## smf (Oct 12, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Nope, just annoying is all.


How many times have you ever said the name?
Why is it annoying?

Just butcher the pronunciation and call it fusey jelly


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> We usually don't get any update until there is a new HOS. He kept the goodies. I think unforced release is less than a hand full.


So I was optimistic when I saw we'd made the jump from 1.3.x to 1.4.0.... but nada.


----------



## nWo (Oct 12, 2022)

So, now they don't give a rat's ass about the major number on updates, huh?


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 12, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Do you know you can have private branches?


Sure, but SciresM has been very vocal about having everything he does on Atmosphere being out in the open so that people can see how CFWs are developed. He said he doesn't want it to be like previous consoles where everything was done behind closed doors until it was ready to be released.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 13, 2022)

Jayro said:


> (I do love me some Splatoon... )
> 
> But yeah, they shoulda just called it Frozen Rocket in plain English then.


Woah, frozen rocket actually sounds cool! Fusee Gulee (excuse me if I'm not spelling that right, sorry) though just sounds like a Banjo-Kazooie fan game.
(also if I ever figure out how to jailbreak the facebook portal TV, I'm calling the exploit something like Cake³, or something else in reference to Portal)


----------



## Sunnyboy (Oct 13, 2022)

little question,
im still on 11.0.0
is there a way to update to 15.0 and leave 11.0.0
i still use Sxos and is there a simple way to update everything?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 13, 2022)

Sunnyboy said:


> little question,
> im still on 11.0.0
> is there a way to update to 15.0 and leave 11.0.0
> i still use Sxos and is there a simple way to update everything?


Don't quote me on this, but I don't think any modern firmware can use sx os


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm just curious on this "Kernel bug"" they say got patched I still have a lite at my parents colllecting dust i forgot about


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 14, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> I'm just curious on this "Kernel bug"" they say got patched I still have a lite at my parents colllecting dust i forgot about


Bug don’t mean security hole. I wish to have OLED screen without mod chip too but no reason to get excited.


----------



## octopus (Oct 14, 2022)

After updating to 15.0 FW, Switch stopped seeing my 5 GHz (80 MHz wide) Wi-Fi. Was connected to it before. After a reboot it was saved in the settings, no connection. Removed it and it's not detected anymore.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 15, 2022)

octopus said:


> After updating to 15.0 FW, Switch stopped seeing my 5 GHz (80 MHz wide) Wi-Fi. Was connected to it before. After a reboot it was saved in the settings, no connection. Removed it and it's not detected anymore.


Try removing any homebrew you have. Could be damaged by incompatible homebrew. If you are not on CFW then send a angry message to Nintendo

Have you tried rebooting your router?

Last resort buy new router


----------



## kbmarinha (Oct 19, 2022)

octopus said:


> After updating to 15.0 FW, Switch stopped seeing my 5 GHz (80 MHz wide) Wi-Fi. Was connected to it before. After a reboot it was saved in the settings, no connection. Removed it and it's not detected anymore.


Just change your 5ghz channel to any number below 100


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 19, 2022)

octopus said:


> After updating to 15.0 FW, Switch stopped seeing my 5 GHz (80 MHz wide) Wi-Fi. Was connected to it before. After a reboot it was saved in the settings, no connection. Removed it and it's not detected anymore.



Play around with your 5GHz channel, I have a Switch that can't see one of my two 5GHz bands.


----------



## octopus (Oct 19, 2022)

kbmarinha said:


> Just change your 5ghz channel to any number below 100


This might be the case, I changed my 5GHz country several times, Australia works and visible at channel 40, 80MHz wide. It was set as Singapore for 5+ years and there were no issues.
Kinda strange that they would break it just like this.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Yes!: Using a Modchip!


Wow, how come I didn't even think about that! Thanks! And what's better - it also works if I flash the new firmware!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 22, 2022)

The Modchips works at hardware level, are firmware independent


----------

